# TLZ10 Temp controller issue w/ pt100



## sjp770 (12/7/14)

I have an old TLZ10 Temp controller from a Sfiligoi chiller. It has a NTC temp probe and will switch 16A, cooling OR heating. I am trying to hook up a PTC 100 temp probe that I got off ebay, I have had it working on a Sestos PID so I know the probe is ok. When I hook it up to the TLZ10 it comes up with -ER1 which the manual says is a probe problem. I have changed the probe type to PTC in the menu and ive tried various combinations of connectors and extra jumpers like the Sestos needed. 

Any ideas??


http://electracool.com/TLZ10Manual.pdf



It does actually have three connectors but only 2x are labled. Also ive tested the resistance on the probe, is under 10c here atm and the resistance was 104 ish which lines up to whats expected.


----------



## Lance2 (12/7/14)

In ch 7 technical data it says the PTC should be 990 @ 25degC so maybe that's your problem


----------



## sjp770 (16/7/14)

Thanks, that looks like it. I've put the nth probe back on now


----------



## billygoat (17/7/14)

NTC is a negative temperature coefficient probe and a PTC is a positive temperature coefficient probe.
An RTD or PT100 temperature probe will only work on devices that can accept that input. If you can't change the input parameters on the controller to accept an input from a PT100, it will not work.
From what you are saying, your controller will only accept NTC or PTC probes.


----------

